# where is the hydraulic pump for roadster roof



## woztt (Jan 3, 2008)

the roof on my roadster is not closing automatically I have to manually close it the last half. I think the hydraulic fluid has leaked. how do I refill the hydraulic and where is the pump? so I can check it out


----------



## cbcosta (Nov 25, 2002)

Same problem here ... anybody????


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Howdy. First of all, it is a biatch to get to.  The pump / reservoir is located on the left side (passenger side of the car in UK), behind the seat where the roof folds down. With the roof up, you can find tiny hatch in there and feel the pump from the opening. Getting the refill done is not too easy. I had a good strugle with mine last year when my cylinder was leaking.

Here's my frustration-write-up. 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... aulic+pump

I hope this helps out...

Mici


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Hope this diagram helps. Click the link for a larger version of the picture below.

http://images32.fotki.com/v1065/filekofd/64cae/1/168597/2005835/pump.jpg


----------



## a5h1eigh_1989 (Jun 26, 2019)

I've found an easier route into the hydraulic pump.
Go in through the boot, remove the foam kit holders from the bottom and the sound proofing from the most forward, lower section.. the pump is found under the silver plate on the forward left side, inside the black box.. easy!!
You need a 10mm socket/spanner to remove the first 6 bolts. Then a 30 torq bit and a 10mm socket to remove the silver lid.


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

????????
Not MK1 roadster.

Eric V.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Eric V. said:


> ????????
> Not MK1 roadster.
> 
> Eric V.


Yes, just for a minute I was wondering why I'd spent ages trying to get into the back of my mates roadster and not noticed a plate that could be removed. But this clearly isn't a Mk1 TT roadster. Is it a later TT, though? Have they learned from the mistake of building the entire car around the hood motor?


----------



## a5h1eigh_1989 (Jun 26, 2019)

This is the Mk 2 roadster. 2007 plate.


----------



## RNS-E (May 5, 2017)

a5h1eigh_1989 said:


> This is the Mk 2 roadster. 2007 plate.


... but this is Mk1 forum and question about an Mk1 car, where the pump is located a completely different place ???

But good to know if he ever gets an Mk2 with that issue


----------

